# Are water filters interchangeable?



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello!

First post here. If this is the wrong sub-forum, feel free to move this of course.

Are the water filters for the Big Berkey and the Alexapure Pro interchangeable? I can't find this info anywhere.

Thanks much.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Varangian said:


> Hello!
> 
> First post here. If this is the wrong sub-forum, feel free to move this of course.
> 
> ...


I believe they are. I have a ProPur and I believe the filters are advertised as being good for Berkey.


----------



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

Denton said:


> I believe they are. I have a ProPur and I believe the filters are advertised as being good for Berkey.


Thanks much!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Varangian said:


> Thanks much!


You're welcome!


----------

